# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP - Ndryshimet në PHP 5.0

## Alket123

cfare ndryshimi themelore kane keto versione? Po provoj disa skripte me duken te njejta?

----------


## Gepardi

Ndryshimi kryesor dhe e reja qe ka sjelle PHP 5 eshte menyra e programimit Object Oriented qe eshte rishkruar ne kete version. Po te shikosh dokumentimin tashme deklarimi i klasave eshte i ngjashem me gjuhe te tjera si JAVA apo C++.  Sigurisht qe nuk ka ndryshuar vetem deklarimi por dhe menyra si PHP 5 i krijon dhe punon me keto objekte.

Gjithashtu jane shtuar dhe disa funksione te reja. Mund te shikosh me shume tek http://www.zend.com/php5/

Ne pergjithesi scriptet qe jane shkruar per te punuar ne PHP 4 duhet te punojne pa ndryshime dhe ne php 5. (Si ne shume raste te tjera kur kalohet ne nje version te ri). Deri tani akoma shumica e web serverave nuk kane kaluar ne PHP 5 prandaj edhe pse mund te kete  raste qe scripte te shkruara per te punuar ne  PHP 5 punojne dhe ne PHP 4, ne shumicen e rasteve nuk punojne (Sidomos ato te cilet perdorin objekte).

Per perdoruesin e thjeshte ndryshimi nuk mund te duket pasi ai shikon thjesht menyren si punon scripti dhe jo si eshte programuar ai.

----------

